# Best Of: Diablo 3 Monsternamen



## Arosk (12. Februar 2013)

Hab kein Thema gefunden, also dachte ich mir, poste ich ein paar Screens. Jeder der etwas auf Lager hat... raus damit 

(ps: hatte keine lust die bilder zu schneiden)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppydrive (13. Februar 2013)

Gnihihihihihi Darmjäger Gnhihihihihihihi


----------



## orkman (14. Februar 2013)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Gnihihihihihi Darmjäger Gnhihihihihihihi



und dann macht blizz faxxen wenn man die spiele anales(fertigkeit) macht :/
btw hab mir die namen nie angesehen , die gegner nur umgenuked ... muss ich jetzt mal aufpassen


----------

